# Costco Meat Slicer



## chefal (Oct 24, 2009)

Picked up a Waring meat slicer at Costco. It was only $49 so I thought I would give it a try. But it will be going back soon as it is underpowered and mostly plastic. 

The instructions state it is for short 10 minute or less jobs but after only a couple of minutes I could smell the motor. Not a good sign. 

Hopefully this post will save someone the hassle of buying it, unpacking it, using it, cleaning it, and then ultimately reboxing it and returning it.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks. BTW, love the graphic in your header. Very cool!!!


----------



## ronp (Oct 24, 2009)

I did the same and returned it to QVC. I then bought the chefs choice from HSN for 99 dollars and am completely satisfied.


http://kitchen-dining.hsn.com/chefs-...63436&ocm=sekw

The extra blade was the clincher for me if you want to shave.

Good luck!


----------



## bbq engineer (Oct 24, 2009)

One thing about Costco...They usually do their homework for me, and have good stuff in their stores.  If it doesn't work out, they will take the stuff back with no questions asked.  I was once standing at customer service to take back an article of clothing that didn't fit right, and I'm not kidding, the guy in front of me was bringing back a case of bottled water - minus about 6 bottles??  My thought was "Huh, it probably wasn't wet enough!"  They cheerfully refunded the guy's money.


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 26, 2009)

I bought one a few weeks ago and love it. I have used it a half dozen times and not had any problems with it.


----------



## smoke_chef (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. It's always good to hear from others on specific product. It seems this one has a 2 to 1 vote against it. That's enough for me.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 26, 2009)

I think I looked at the waring slicer doing some comparisons...something about the specs I read didn't add up to what a reasonably capable slicer should be, or it just looked tinny...can't remember now.

I have the Nesco Pro slicer for $94.00 from wallyworld.com. The 150 watt motor put's out enough for slicing smoked english roast cold, and goes through 2-1/2" to 3" diameter beef salami like a bolt of lightning...I don't remember seeing a higher rated motor without going to a commercial/industrial grade slicer. There a few 150's out there to be had for under $200.00, but the other features didn't seem worth the extra cash, so I ignored 'em.

I still have some more projects to do that should put it through some more tests, but, so far I have no doubt it will handle what I want it to do, including canadian bacon and corned beef pastrami, etc.

Anyway, I'm happy with this one.

Eric


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 26, 2009)

Never had any luck findin a small slicer that would last.  Bought one bout like that awhile back, said same thing, after 5 minutes it was dead.

I'll just clean up the big slicer when I need sumtin done.  Bit a work, but well worth the effort.


----------



## txbigred (Oct 26, 2009)

Keep checking craigs list for a used commercial slicer. I got a good deal on a 12" globe slicer, made short work on those 2 bellies of bacon I just did.

Dave


----------

